# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Türkçe  Rusça Temel İfadeler

## MasterAdmin

*Selamlama - Приветствия*  
 Здравствуйте!	 Merhaba!
 Доброе утро.	 Günaydın.
 Добрый день.	 İyi günler.
 Добрый вечер.	 İyi akşamlar.
 Привет.	 Selam!
 Как поживаете?	 Nasılsınız?
 Как поживаешь?	 Nasılsın?
 Прекрасно. А ты?	 İyi. Ya sen?
 Что нового?	 Naber?
 Как дела?	 Nasıl gidiyor?
 Спасибо, хорошо.	 İyi, sağol.
 Так себе.	 İdare eder.
 Как обычно.	 Her zamanki gibi.
 Неплохо.	 Fena değil.
 Плохо.	 Kötü.  *Tanışma - Знакомство* 
  Как вас зовут?	 Adınız nedir?
  Как тебя зовут?	 Adın ne?
  Меня зовут...	 Benim adım ...
  Очень приятно.	 Tanıştığımıza sevindim.
  Я из Америки. ( Из Турции.)	 Ben Amerika'danım.(Türkiye'denim.)
  Это...	 Bu... ( Birini tanıştırırken)  *Vedalaşma - Прощание *  
Боюсь, что мне пора.	Ne yazıkki gitmeliyim.
До свидания!	Güle güle (daha resmi)
Пока!	Güle güle
До скорого!	Görüşürüz
Спокойной ночи.	İyi geceler.
Увидимся.	Görüşmek üzere.
До скорой встречи.	Sonra görüşürüz.
До вечера.	Akşam görüşürüz.
До завтра.	Yarın görüşürüz.
Передавай привет Тане.	Tanya'ya selam söyle.   Source: MasterRussian.com - Russian Greetings
Translation: ruscakursu.blogcu.com

----------

